# Print on bottom hem of shirt



## mnhim001 (Jan 25, 2010)

I have a design that would look good printed on the bottom on the shirt, but it has to go to the way to the bottom edge. Can someone point me to the direction on how to set this up? What do I need?

Is this considered an all over print? or wrap around?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Help set it up how? With your equipment? What do you have?

It it goes over the edge, it qualifies as an 'all over print'. If it goes from front to back it's considered a wrap around.

Soon as you can tell us what your printing on, we can offer suggestions.


----------



## mnhim001 (Jan 25, 2010)

Similar to this image.

How can I accomplish this? Is this a all over print or wrap around?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Again, what equipment do you have?

If the print goes to the back, its a wrap around.


----------



## mnhim001 (Jan 25, 2010)

I have a 6 color 4 station manual press. I don't know the name brand of it, got it off craigslist. Its a burgundy color press. It takes any Riley Hopkins pallet though.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You'll of course need oversized screens and platen. To help eliminate seam mis-prints, you'll want to have a cushioned (neoprene covered) platen. 

Here is an idea on how it's done: youtube.com/watch?v=0ZDp8cJTMbk&feature=related


----------



## mnhim001 (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks, I looked at the video and was wondering wouldn't the shirt stick to the screen when I lift the screen after print?


----------

